# New 2014 Silverado Revealed



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheelwells look horrible in my opinion and the interior isn't up to Dodge/Ford either - once again just my opinion.

Here is a link with more pics:

http://www.freep.com/article/201212...rra-trucks?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting... As of right now I think I'm gonna keep my '12 Denali HD... Not really digging the new interiors all that much...

Pretty lame there's no powertrain out for the half tons, still same ol same


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I like the front end and interior. I really like the interior a lot actually. But the wheel wells are awful. Plain. U. G. L. Y.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triple L;1536938 said:


> Interesting... As of right now I think I'm gonna keep my '12 Denali HD... Not really digging the new interiors all that much...
> 
> Pretty lame there's no powertrain out for the half tons, still same ol same


Supposedly the engines have a lot of upgrades and are all aluminum blah blah blah. They have direct injection now which is usually good for about 10% increase in power. But who knows, they are staying quiet about the power ratings so it may be more?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow that looks awful. Like mentioned before the wheel wells look like a square, the grill and entire front looks awful. The whole truck is too bulky looking. All three brands are going thru this phase that just doesn't look good, imo with Ford being the Chevy now being the worst. I would much rather of a 12' denali HD. But I will never buy any diesel newer then 07 due to the emissions. This is jmo.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

That notch in the rear bumper corner to be used as a step. Seriously? You can't lift your foot 4" higher and just use the bumper? Or move over and use the step in front of the license plate? Stupid gimmick.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen them in person and remember them looking pretty nice. The wheel/tire combo looks disproportionately small in those wheel wells and maybe that has something to do with it. I agree that they aren't the nicest looking, but I think all full size trucks are getting too bulky looking now. There's a pretty sweet limited edition color that'll be out too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL so true! I imagine that will get filled with snow/ice pretty quickly.

The 2014 GMC has also been revealed and looks better IMO.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

It seems like chevy is just catching up to the competition when they should be thinking ahead. The new truck does have some good and bad features, but I would be worried buying one with all these new motors and technology into the truck. Here are a few highlights good or bad, the people will decide

In both cases, the manufacturer sealed the front nose, bringing in enough air for cooling while retaining aerodynamics

New for extended cabs are front-hinged rear doors that open without you having to open the front doors first

These all-aluminum units are what GM calls EcoTec3 engines, and all use cylinder deactivation, direct injection, and continuously variable valve timing to improve efficiency, and in the case of the last two features, improve performance.
There is now oil-jet piston cooling that works when there is higher load demand on the engine.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Quote from a 25 year GM (Chevy dealer) mechanic: "Don't ever buy the first model year of a new engine, transmission, or suspension. Let someone else do Chevy's R&D for them, Chevy, and you."


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*2014 Chevy*

Sorry GM fans but that look hideous, save for the GMC model! Tires are not square and therefore the wheel wells should not be either! The headlights are ugly and the whole truck looks too boxy! I also noticed all of the chrome under the tow hooks. This is generally where notches are made for plow receivers! Not sure how that is going to work? I'll stick with my Ford!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a Gm guy but I'm with you, but the new Ford is ugly too. Ford looked the best in 08 imo and 97. Chevy looked go from 95-07 and dodge, well they never did much for me.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rainer;1536978 said:


> Quote from a 25 year GM (Chevy dealer) mechanic: "Don't ever buy the first model year of a new engine, transmission, or suspension. Let someone else do Chevy's R&D for them, Chevy, and you."


Dealer mechanics aren't a know all be all, I've owned and had plenty company cars that were all first year models. I've put 30k + miles on my company cars in 10 months and never had a problem.

That Chevy front bumper reminds me of the Dodge 2500 HD front bumper.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

durafish;1536998 said:


> I'm a Gm guy but I'm with you, but the new Ford is ugly too. Ford looked the best in 08 imo and 97. Chevy looked go from 95-07 and dodge, well they never did much for me.


I won't disagree with most of your years. 1997 and 2006 style were good for both the f150 and f250. I like my 2011 superduty with the exception of the large chrome grill. I hopefully will be changing that to look like the king rach grill.

As far as Chevy, after the 2000 style, I haven't cared much for them. I owned a 2007/8 but wasn't fond of it! The wheel wells were square, the bumper was plastic and huge!

I agree on dodge. I have found that only certain colors make the truck look ok!! Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup me too almost looks the same.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea the Ford isn't bad except the Chrome grill.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

2014 GMC Sierra










Much better but can't stand the squarish wheel wells! The fog lights look Ford-ish!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sierra is much better but....they say the half tons have more durable, heavier front suspension. BUT, and this kinda puts me off of the 1500






ELECTRIC POWER STEERING!!! :realmad:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

durafish;1536955 said:


> Wow that looks awful. Like mentioned before the wheel wells look like a square, the grill and entire front looks awful. The whole truck is too bulky looking. All three brands are going thru this phase that just doesn't look good, imo with Ford being the Chevy now being the worst. I would much rather of a 12' denali HD. But I will never buy any diesel newer then 07 due to the emissions. This is jmo.


My truck had less then 2000 miles on it and it was turbo back, erg delete, 0 emission's equipment, I will do the same to my next new truck as well, all that stuff is rediculus... Nothing wrong with a new truck with no emission equipment


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL I love the rear doors, Dodge much?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triple L;1537095 said:


> My truck had less then 2000 miles on it and it was turbo back, erg delete, 0 emission's equipment, I will do the same to my next new truck as well, all that stuff is rediculus... Nothing wrong with a new truck with no emission equipment


Very true, although many are timid in doing all that and losing their warranty on a $50k+ truck. payup


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1537094 said:


> ELECTRIC POWER STEERING!!! :realmad:


FORD has done the same thing in some of their F150's. IMO, they are sending the message that they do not want 1/2 ton trucks plowing! They are building grocery getters! That's why i went to a 3/4 ton and my next upgrade WILL be a one ton!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

plowguy43;1537096 said:


> LOL I love the rear doors, Dodge much?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Either way they are really convienant.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Just another square box.....creative!


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Well...I probally shouldnt admitt this for fear of being laughed at...But I like 'em..

I think the GMC looks better tho..


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

It's just a opinion but I do agree the GMC is much better.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My bowtie;1537119 said:


> Well...I probally shouldnt admitt this for fear of being laughed at...But I like 'em..
> 
> I think the GMC looks better tho..


I like the GMC, I actually don't mind the front of the Chevy, its just the sides are horrible. I don't get why GM would exaggerate the openings so much.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Same old gm. Bs !!!
Looks just like last years other than the hood and bumper


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

And the grill, lights, bumper, body, wheels and mirrors lol.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I like them. I think the Chevy is starting to look better then previous years.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Call me crazy as well,
but what has ford done to the f-150 in the last 10 years? New grill, and round out the head lights?
Dodge? slant the grill and change the head lights every once in a while?
What was everyone expecting? A flying spaceship?

Truck looks good in my opinion, the GMC still looks better as they have for years now.
Same bs when it comes to engines? again, what have the others done?
Ford, create lots of hype around a small displacement twin turbo that burns more gas than the 5.0 once the turbo spools (see every time you touch the gas) big power yes sure, and cool technology, but the real world fuel consumption is *****.

Anyway, when it comes time for my next truck, I guess i will continue to drive a grocery getter that will pull my boat with ease, haul building supplies for my own home based projects. I'll probably continue to overload it at Home Depot when i don't think ahead to what 70 bundles of flooring weigh. Maybe i should get a 3/4 or 1 ton for that 2% of the time over load, rather than the 80% overloaded status of most loaded up 3/4 and 1 ton plow trucks, food for thought for all the my 3/4 ton is a semi guys out there.
Oh and I will continue to shop around on price and warranty bringing home who ever comes out on top. In then end they all have their pros and cons and all will get the job done in the end.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rainer;1536959 said:


> That notch in the rear bumper corner to be used as a step. Seriously? You can't lift your foot 4" higher and just use the bumper? Or move over and use the step in front of the license plate? Stupid gimmick.


my dads avalanche has the bumper corner steps and they are super useful when the tailgate is down to get into the bed


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I also think the bumper step is a good idea. As my '09 HD is a high step and too tiny & I end up stepping on the paint.

I just really wish GM could get the frame up under the truck where it belongs. I know its IFS but seems its unnecessarily low. When I see an older truck from the 70's/early 80's they just kill modern trucks on frame ground clearance.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

They could put the truck high but they put it lower because they want to get better MPGS! That is why on all these new trucks their all these plastic valances.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Square wheel wells.........yuck!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I see where the interior designers from Chrysler went after they got fired for the 06+ Ram, haha.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the Sierra and I like the interior except where the 4x4 select and headlight knobs are that looks very odd to me.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

ScubaSteve728;1537856 said:


> my dads avalanche has the bumper corner steps and they are super useful when the tailgate is down to get into the bed


Ditto - bites climbing over an open tail gate - kills my knees - for a while I had a foam pad to kneel on - but it got wet & sucky ...


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

IDK I don't think it looks too bad. The big square front end and massive grill I don't love, but that seems to be the style now days. As far as the square fender wells that everyone is whinng about, they really don't look much differant than the last three gerations to me. 

I didn't really think the entire truck looked that much differant than the current style honestly. But like another poster said, it's a pick-up truck, what can you really do other than round or square it some and change the headlights and grill a little. 

It's common when a vehicle is re-styled that everybody immidietly turns up there nose and says oh my god what did they do to that car! But 6 months to year later most of those same people end up loving them, people just don't like change, at first, at least.

I'd say the GMC is probably a little nicer looking they pretty much always have looked a little nicer than the Chevy's throughout recent history. The interior is a definate improvement. Personally I'd like to see a photo of a regular cab.

I think in 3/4 ton that sits up higher and with smaller rims but bigger tires it will be a nice looking truck. I wonder what the engine line up is for 2500 / 3500? I'd like to see a big block gas V8 again, but probably wont happen.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

procut;1538405 said:


> IDK I don't think it looks too bad. The big square front end and massive grill I don't love, but that seems to be the style now days. As far as the square fender wells that everyone is whinng about, they really don't look much differant than the last three gerations to me.
> 
> I didn't really think the entire truck looked that much differant than the current style honestly. But like another poster said, it's a pick-up truck, what can you really do other than round or square it some and change the headlights and grill a little.
> 
> ...


Word is an iron block 6.2.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the 6.2 ford f-150 does not have the electronic power steering and now comes optional in the XLT's for 2013 so you could put a plow on one.

also the f-150 has gone through 3 generations in the last 10 years, huge changes in engines and 3 different bodys with drastic changes in styling. just to clear up a few of those thoughts/opinions.

i just spent some time this morning reading and watching some videos on the new '14 chevys.

at first i did not think they did much, after reading and seeing close ups i see they basically rebuilt the body of the truck and whole new interior. my opinion and this is from a ford guy but i do work on chevys at work. if they were putting so much effort into redesigning everything why not go alittle more foreword thinking? i can see the "steps" in the bumper getting ripped off/broken. the front will need to have a large amount of plastic cut to fit a plow on it. the rear opening Ex-cab doors i'm on the fence about. it does make them easier to get into/out of. but it adds alittle more length to the cab then the old style doors.

i was really expecting more out of the engine options though, i've been seeing 3.5 and 5.0 fords fly off the lots and everyone i have talked to is pretty happy with them all around. i was hoping chevy would up the anti alittle and bring a "game changer" to the table. nothing wrong with freshening up what works dont get me wrong. but keeping the industry new and fresh is great for the customer.

only time will tell, once they are being bought and worked we will see if it has paid off for them or not.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

When they start hitting the road and dealerships people will like them. Same thing happened in 08. I think the Silverado's have looked better than the GMC's. The GMC trucks have been taking a safe road with the looks of their trucks. Less change equals more people like it. I will buy whatever chevy makes but it will be used. $40-50K for a truck is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rainer;1536959 said:


> That notch in the rear bumper corner to be used as a step. Seriously? You can't lift your foot 4" higher and just use the bumper? Or move over and use the step in front of the license plate? Stupid gimmick.


Agreed, and with the amount of sh*t that will collect in there in the winter it is one more spot that will rust out in three years!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stik208;1538586 said:


> Word is an iron block 6.2.


Oooh that sounds nice.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i was able to get in, touch, see in person the new 2014 chevy here at the Barrett Jackson car auction.

personally after seeing it up close its good effort, but still falls short. now this was not a top of the line truck but still decently optioned. still had a cheap "feel" with some of the interior. the outside did not look as bad except its so low to the ground.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Guys, keep in mind that despite ever-increasing payload and towing capacity, half-tons are bought mainly for commuting to the office, getting groceries, and hauling the kids around, and those half tons are the majority of pickups sold. They will continue to evolve to be more like sedans and minivans as long as that's true. Priorities will remain the vanity and comfort of that type of buyer.,

I'm curious about the hate for electric power steering. I had it on a small car for 3 years and 45,000 miles, not enough to talk about longevity, but certainly enough to get to know how it drives...and I found it vastly superior in every way to messy old hydraulic power steering systems that don't run when the engine is off and need maintenance. Are there worse systems out there and that's what people are basing this opinion on, is it just normal automotive culture fear, or are they unsuitable for plowing? Will they be on the plow prep package, or on the 2500 and 3500 models?



unhcp;1536977 said:


> In both cases, the manufacturer sealed the front nose, bringing in enough air for cooling while retaining aerodynamics
> 
> These all-aluminum units are what GM calls EcoTec3 engines, and all use cylinder deactivation, direct injection, and continuously variable valve timing to improve efficiency, and in the case of the last two features, improve performance.
> There is now oil-jet piston cooling that works when there is higher load demand on the engine.


There is nothing to fear with these technologies.

The huge gaping grills that have been popular on cars and trucks for the past 15 years are there for cosmetic purposes, not because that much cooling is necessary.

Aluminum engines are old hat. Direct injection is great and sufficiently proven. Variable valve timing is old hat. Oil-jet piston cooling sounds like something folks here would appreciate; and I imagine the worst case scenario there is that it fails and your engine is as awesome as an older engine without oil-jet piston cooling.



91AK250;1538673 said:


> i can see the "steps" in the bumper getting ripped off/broken.


If they make it anything like they made older bumpers, those 1 inch parts at the top and bottom are thick chunks of heavy solid steel. The plastic trim/step pad might break off (as often as it does on the center step on old bumpers -- never) but the bumper will remain solid, slap a little liquid rubber bedliner on there and call it fixed.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

theholycow;1568661 said:


> If they make it anything like they made older bumpers, those 1 inch parts at the top and bottom are thick chunks of heavy solid steel. The plastic trim/step pad might break off (as often as it does on the center step on old bumpers -- never) but the bumper will remain solid, slap a little liquid rubber bedliner on there and call it fixed.


first time you give anything a "love tap" with the rear bumper the plastic steps are going bye bye. they stick out past the bumper in a bad spot.

idk about you but i see tons of trucks come into the shop with the center part and step pads on the rear bumper broken and or missing.


----------



## wcup102 (Jan 29, 2012)

Being a GM guy....I have always preferred GMC over Chevy....just like the grilles and body lines better, and up til a few years ago, I think they were better quality as well. I think with the 2014 they over exaggerated the rear wheel wells to take on the GMC body line. Chevy had that wide rear end look before and it looks like they tried to shave it and failed. The interior, well, it just plain sucks. I guess my 2011 GMC 2500 CC will be with me for a while....I don't even like the new GMC's they plan on coming out with


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I will stick with my 04 2500 hd, love the look and feel of the truck, and nothing can stop them


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I just dont feel like enough was done to them to be called a new generation. Look at how the last sets of trucks changed. Look how different a 06 looks compared to a 07. These just dont look like a new generation.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

wcup102;1577962 said:


> Being a GM guy....I have always preferred GMC over Chevy....just like the grilles and body lines better, and up til a few years ago, I think they were better quality as well. I think with the 2014 they over exaggerated the rear wheel wells to take on the GMC body line. Chevy had that wide rear end look before and it looks like they tried to shave it and failed. The interior, well, it just plain sucks. I guess my 2011 GMC 2500 CC will be with me for a while....I don't even like the new GMC's they plan on coming out with


You think a GMC is better quality than a Chevy ? You do know their made in the same assebly line with the same workers putting on the same parts and have for decades.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I really don't like how either look. It looks like I'm sticking with my old 98's. I really haven't liked the looks of the GM trucks since the 98 body style. I'm also in the camp of not paying $50,000 for a new truck. 

Wayne


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

When they come out with the 3500hd gmc ill take one if any one wants to make the payments... any takers?


----------



## TheScrambler (Feb 11, 2013)

plowguy43;1537096 said:


> LOL I love the rear doors, Dodge much?


That was what I noticed first. The Dodge trucks have looked awful since they added the small rear door to the extended cab. I'm sure this was to make everything look like it had "four" doors. What was stupid is that those doors decreased the amount of room passengers and cargo had to get in. My "suicide" doors, on my NBS, open 170° allowing full width access to the rear seating/storage area.

"Dodge guys,

I also hated the way my 2004 Silverado rear door only opened to 90°. That also decreased access to the back by the doors thickness. So don't think I'm just hating on Mopars.

Scrambler"

IMHO, Gm has had the best looking half tons since to 2003. I have a NBS and it is far superior if not only for the coil over front suspension over the torsion bars. I want to go to a 3/4 ton but they need to get rid of those torsion bars. I just can't go back to the sloppy old suspension, I used to have. There is one area that ford leads in and that is crew cab 1/2 tons with a 6'-6" box. If they don't want to make another frame length then get rid of the std. cab with a short box and the ext. cab with the 5'-10" box. Those aren't even trucks, they get bought by the same guys that like lowering full size trucks and side step beds, (stereotype implied.) If you want to lower a truck, get Tacoma or an S-10 

Also, to all the truck companies, start thinking about slightly smaller(4.6-5.2 liters,) "straight 6" diesels in 1/2 tons. I think lots of truck owners might consider that option.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh, the 2011+ GM 3/4 and 1 ton IFS is up to, if not better than Ford or Dodge. Max 6k ratings, 5200 on gas trucks with plow prep, 6k on 1 tons, and they're more durable. You rarely have to replace parts on the torsion bar suspension, while you basically rebuild a solid front every year or 2.


----------



## TheScrambler (Feb 11, 2013)

I wasn't comparing the 3/4 trucks. I was comparing the NBS 1500 I have and the torsion 04 1500 I used to have and the 07 2500 I drive for work. My dad and brother both still have 1500 GMs and even though they are 2 years older the ride feels 20 years old. My dad has also had a 03 2500 and a 06 2500 before his current 2006 1500 and those rode ****** too.

If you say the torsion bars are better in the newer 2500 trucks I have to give one a try. I would love a 2500 that rides like my 1500. I don't mind how big trucks ride but if I'm giving up quality for just a 2500 I'd much rather a 4500 Top Kick or Kodiak.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

TheScrambler;1602298 said:


> That was what I noticed first. The Dodge trucks have looked awful since they added the small rear door to the extended cab. I'm sure this was to make everything look like it had "four" doors. What was stupid is that those doors decreased the amount of room passengers and cargo had to get in. My "suicide" doors, on my NBS, open 170° allowing full width access to the rear seating/storage area.
> 
> "Dodge guys,
> 
> ...


From what I have gathered, GM went to normal opening rear doors on the ext. cab trucks for cab structure and quietness, plus the majority of trucks (2/3?) of trucks sold are full crew cab trucks. My ext.cab 2012 makes noise right where the two doors meet every time I pull in and out of my driveway, which is of a decent incline.

Also, GM is doing a crew cab with 5ft 8in box AND a 6ft 6in box. Both will be available to customers.

And...GM appears to be the only mfg that will continue to offer plow prep on 1/2 ton trucks, although on regular cab models only, just like currenty on the 07-13 trucks. This would make them the only one with factory plow prep and electric power steering to my knowledge.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Newdude;1602400 said:


> And...GM appears to be the only mfg that will continue to offer plow prep on 1/2 ton trucks, although on regular cab models only, just like currenty on the 07-13 trucks. This would make them the only one with factory plow prep and electric power steering to my knowledge.


incorrect, any f-150 with the 6.2 V8 can be had with plow prep for '13 and on.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

91AK250;1602503 said:


> incorrect, any f-150 with the 6.2 V8 can be had with plow prep for '13 and on.


6.2 trucks have hydraulic power steering hence the availability and they don't directly have "plow prep" (relocate the outside temp sensor). Per the Ford Fleet guide, they are "plow capable." Unless GM is throwing hydraulic p/s on their new ones with plow prep, they would be first with EPAS and plow prep (VYU) to my knowledge.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

jmac5058;1598696 said:


> You think a GMC is better quality than a Chevy ? You do know their made in the same assebly line with the same workers putting on the same parts and have for decades.


Funny thing is they come down the same assembly line. In reality their is little difference in a Chevy and a GMC. Mostly just a cosmetic difference.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Rick547;1603625 said:


> Funny thing is they come down the same assembly line. In reality their is little difference in a Chevy and a GMC. Mostly just a cosmetic difference.


I think option package configurations differ a little bit too. They're still made by the same folks working to the same standards though!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i know one thing , they ride like a caddy unlike the F series bigboy ride . been kickin round the idea of a 2009 2500 for estimating and personal use . i always buy an off lease documented , save thousands . shoot ,as soon as you sign for a new one, there goes 10k as you pull off the lot.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I purchased a loaded 2013 silverado two months ago. When i got a sneak peek of the new 2014 dashboard, i found a 2013 fast! I beat the dealer like a rented mule, not only did i get them to drop $10,000.00 off the sticker, i got a $500.00 gift card for the service dept and a very low apr. I drove out of the dealer in a 2013 loaded (all star edition) Z 71, extended cab lt short bed with the 5.3 engine and the 6 speed for $28,000.00


----------



## midwaytowing (Feb 14, 2014)

91ak250 I have a 15 silverado.. ..gave back a 14... let me tell ya... those plastic steps in bumper isnt going any where i had a guy hit into one.,.. compacted his bumper cover in (egg shaped) and scratched... not a mark on the 14 bumper


----------



## midwaytowing (Feb 14, 2014)

nice lawn king


----------

